# Humminbird 700 series



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Turn down the gain maybe?
Sounds like you're getting repeated signal echoes.

http://www.deep-blue-sea.org/deepbluesea-cgi-bin/publish/article_9.shtml


----------



## HBirdDeborahCRC (Mar 28, 2011)

> Had an old H'bird Matrix 17 that was given to me as a gift in 2004, it died in 2009.  I found a similar, more modern version 1 year ago @ 50% off that used the same console mount but a different transducer....a 728 series I believe.  Anyhow I installed the new transducer exactly as the instructions indicated (distance from the lower unit, angle to hull, etc).
> 
> For the first time, late last week this new unit started acting up on while I was running the outboard above 3800 RPM.  It starts reading-out 600+ depths and spotting fish that aren't there when I'm running in 10-20ft of water.  At this point I'm kind pissed at myself for going with a Humminbird.
> 
> ...


Good Morning! IF the problem only occurs once you reach a certain RPM then the problem may releate to electrical. You can test to see if the problem is electrical or location (transducer loosing contact with the water can cause this as well) by placing your boat in neutral (while in the water) and rev for your motor. 

IF the problem occurs while in neutral (with no other electronics turned on) you are getting electrical interferance from the motor 

1. Check your spark plugs to make sure you have resistory style spark plugs.

2. Check the cables going to the transducer/unit for any
damage such as a cut, crimp, or pinch in the connection.

3. Check the boats grounding. 

4. Route all depth sounder cables as far away as possible from the main motor and any electrical wires attached to the motor. This will help eliminate interference to the depth sounder.

5. Using an In-line fuse (1 or 3 amp), connect your depth sounder directly to the battery.

6. IN addition if you have the 728 this unit has a noise filter you may also want to adjust this setting. Details on how to adjust the setting can be found at the below link. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aChHpx5kMfQ



Should you have any other problems please contact Humminbird's Customer Service at 

1 800 633 1468 
Monday - Friday
8:00am - 4:30pm CST


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Can't beat that for service. I think they may have a flat rate fix if it is out of warranty. Good luck with it.


----------

